# GPU-Z does not show memory usage



## mmd1990 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently run into a strange problem with GPU-Z and HD 4850 with Windows Vista. It seems that on the sensors tab the Memory usage tab is missing. I have tested on the same system with Win 7 and there the Memory usage tab is shown. I have to do a log of memory usage for an app on Vista and i could use some help. I tried fresh install same thing. I tried other system with vista and same issue. Tries on a different system with vista and nvidia gpu and memory shows.

Edit: 
as I found out from an older thread memory usage monitoring requires WDDM 1.1 (introduced with W7) does anyone know an app similar to gpu-z that can create a log of memory usage and gpu load would much apreciate it.


----------



## Hood (Apr 23, 2013)

You could try an older version of GPU-Z, or perhaps the latest (v0.7.0).  I have good luck on most systems using HWiNFO64 (or HWiNFO32), it shows every possible sensor, including all GPU info, and any of them can show in your system tray if you so desire.  It also asks me if I want to disable certain Asus sensors that require too many resources, so it can run with a very small footprint.  I have Windows 8 Pro and so far no driver issues at all, everything runs perfect, but some software has yet to be updated to Windows 8.  You might consider going with 7 or 8, Vista has too many issues that never were solved.
EDIT - HWiNFO64 also has logging of all sensors.


----------



## mmd1990 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hood said:


> You could try an older version of GPU-Z, or perhaps the latest (v0.7.0).  I have good luck on most systems using HWiNFO64 (or HWiNFO32), it shows every possible sensor, including all GPU info, and any of them can show in your system tray if you so desire.  It also asks me if I want to disable certain Asus sensors that require too many resources, so it can run with a very small footprint.  I have Windows 8 Pro and so far no driver issues at all, everything runs perfect, but some software has yet to be updated to Windows 8.  You might consider going with 7 or 8, Vista has too many issues that never were solved.



I already tried with 0.7 and 0.5.9 as stated above vista is missing WDDM 1.1, and I need to test the app on Vista for a compatibility and performance test.

thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Hood (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry, didn't see your edit 'til I refreshed.  As I said HWiNFO64 works for me on XP, 7, and 8, but I never used Vista so I don't know.  Also didn't know that about WDDM 1.1, thanks for the info.  Good luck!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 23, 2013)

mmd1990 said:


> as I found out from an older thread memory usage monitoring requires WDDM 1.1 (introduced with W7) does anyone know an app similar to gpu-z that can create a log of memory usage and gpu load would much apreciate it.



that's correct. NVIDIA drivers can also provide memory usage on older operating systems, but not on AMD as far as I know. I also don't see how any application could work around such a limitaiton.


----------



## Naki (Apr 24, 2013)

Just in case, have you tried the AMD Monitoring Tool?
http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/amd-system-monitor/pages/overview.aspx

Even though it may not be possible on Vista, also try MSI AfterBurner or some AMD/ATI-specific tools - such as Sapphire TriXX, just in case.
(Note that these AMD/ATI-specific tools do not work with Nvidia cards.)


----------

